# E-Liquid Wholesaler Inquiry



## Zayne Barclay (11/11/16)

Hi guys, this is a pretty important question, does anyone know of any e-liquid wholesalers it's urgent


----------



## Sir Vape (11/11/16)

Zayne Barclay said:


> Hi guys, this is a pretty important question, does anyone know of any e-liquid wholesalers it's urgent


Hey pop Amanda at Sir Vape an email : amanda@sirvape.co.za


----------



## DougP (11/11/16)

Hi there you can Email us info@blends-sa.co.za


----------

